# new Ariens chute control mechanisms



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi guys. So I've seen several posts regarding the cables freezing and issues with the quick turn mechanism. Forgive me if it has been brought up already but I haven't noticed anyone mention the changes Ariens has made. (Pics from my Pro 32 purchased last month)

1st the cable that controls the deflector is now routed to come in from the top. This prevents moiste from entering the cable from this end. The cable moves the deflector via a new swing arm. Still very smooth.

Next the rotation unlocking mechanism is new. To unlock, you must 1st pull back on the joystick. Simply moving the lever left or right will not release the lock. The cable now goes through the panel with the hexshaft and not from underneath like before. The cable itself now connects to the lever with an eye loop and not a ball end. Gone are the finicky slip plates.

Also the lever is no longer held in place by that press ring that has caused so many problems. My brother bought a Pro 28 last year and the ring worked itself to the end of the shaft causing the joystick to move front and back hindering the ability to unlock the chute. Now that particular shaft has a groove machined in it and the whole assembly is held in place by a study, strong c-clip. 

From seeing and using both designs, the new version is much beefier and gives a sturdy feel.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Cable


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Eye loop


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

No more slip plates


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

C-clip


----------

